# Wood filler for pine



## kenmtb (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi-
Is there a wood filler for unfinished pine that will store well. I use filler in a tube once in a while for small defects but it always drys out no matter how carefully I replace the cap. Im just looking for alternatives.
Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You didn't say what brand or type you used. The solvent based fillers don't have a long shelf life. Some waterbased fillers in a plastic tub seem to last a good while.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

yea turn the pot upside down it seals its self:thumbsup:


----------



## kenmtb (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry, I have been using elmers filler in a plastic tube. I do not use filler very often so I can't seem to keep it from drying out no matter how carefully I replace the cap.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you use the flex tubes, push the fill up to the top from the bottom before capping. Try to get all the air out. Work it up like toothpaste.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

acitone putty. storing upside down great idea. putty can be revived with acitone when it starts drying out


----------

